# Welchen 19" TFT?



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute. Ich möchte mir einen 19" TFT holen, Preis spiel erstmal keine Rolle, bzw so bis 700€, aber damit sollte ich schon hinkommen.
Ich hab gehört/gelesen, dass der Samsung SyncMaster 191T sehr gut sein soll. Könnt ihr dazu was sagen, also habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem TFT gemacht oder wisst ihr dass er doch nich so gut is. Ich will den TFT als DTP-Bildschirm nutzen, isst er dafür geeignet? Er sollte recht farbtreu sein und auch der Sichtwinkel sollte sehr gut sein. Hab bei den teuren TFTs gelesen dass die 170er Winkeln haben, ist das ausreichend oder sieht man das schon nix mehr, wenn man bissl von der Seite guckt?

Könnt ihr mir 19" TFTs nennen die besser sind als der o.g. Samsung bzw. besser für DTP/Photoshop-Arbeiten geeignet sind. Und wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Zoll. Mir hat mal jemand gesagt dass nen 19" TFT ~ nen  sichtbaren Bereich habt wie ein 20" Röhrenmonitor, stimmt das?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, freu mich schon auf Antworten.

bye Boris
------
deewerbung - Agentur für Medien und Werbung
http://www.deewerbung.de


----------



## Stibie (7. Februar 2004)

> 19" TFT ~ nen sichtbaren Bereich habt wie ein 20" Röhrenmonitor


Ja...



> Ich hab gehört/gelesen, dass der Samsung SyncMaster 191T



Samsung ist bei Bildschirme immer einer der Besten....aber du solltest vorher genug Tests lesen...vllt. gibt's noch bessere!



> Hab bei den teuren TFTs gelesen dass die 170er Winkeln haben, ist das ausreichend



ein 170° Winkel ist sehr gut!

*sry* dass ich dir nur so generelle Antworten geben kann, aber ich habe mit dem Gerät keine Erfahrung...aber wenn er das hat, was du geschrieben hast, dann lies dir als Bestätigung noch nen paar tests durch und kauf ihn, denn mit Samsung kann man generell nichts falsch machen!


----------



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

danke 
hab schon einiges gelesen, aber wollt auch gern wissen welcher besser is, bzw obs bessere gibt


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2004)

TFT Displays und DTP ist, auf Grund der teils "unechten" Farbwiedergabe, eine grundsätzlich problematische Sache. Das sollte dir klar sein.


----------



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

und wie fern "unecht", ist die farbwiedergabe grundsätzlich viel schlechter?


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von boris _
> *und wie fern "unecht", ist die farbwiedergabe grundsätzlich viel schlechter? *


Nein sie ist nicht schlechter, aber Farben sehen auf TFT Displays oft satter und strahlender aus, als sie tatsächlich sind. Sprich, wenn du ein angenehmes Layout auf einem TFT entwirfst, kann es durchaus passieren, dass das auf einem CRT Monitor total matschig und farblich flau aussieht.


----------



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

naja, zur not ab ich noch den 15"der auf dem die paletten sind, da kann ich ja noch mal rübergucken und die farben testen


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von boris _
> *naja, zur not ab ich noch den 15"der auf dem die paletten sind, da kann ich ja noch mal rübergucken und die farben testen *


Ich warte mal, bis sich die anderen dazu äussern, aber ich meine in Designbüros läufts meist genau anders rum. Layout auf nem sehr guten CRT und die Menüs und Co rüber auf den TFT.


----------



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

das problem is, dass ich nur beschränkt platz habe und mein 17" zu klein zum arbeiten ist und nen 20er nich hier rein passt, aber ich geh mal zu nem fachhändler und lass mir paar TFTs zeigen, dann kann ich ja sehn obs für mich ausreicht oder nich


----------



## Tim C. (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von boris _
> *das problem is, dass ich nur beschränkt platz habe und mein 17" zu klein zum arbeiten ist und nen 20er nich hier rein passt, aber ich geh mal zu nem fachhändler und lass mir paar TFTs zeigen, dann kann ich ja sehn obs für mich ausreicht oder nich *


Du wirst, wenn du vor dem TFT stehst, nicht warnehmen, dass die Farben falsch sind, weil sie angenehm frisch und intensiv aussehen. Fakt ist jedoch, sie werde nicht korrekt dargestellt !


----------



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

gilt das generell für alle farbräume, oder nur für rgb, bzw nur für cymk?


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Februar 2004)

Wenn dann kauf:
*Eizo* sehr teuer, aber beste Farbdarstellung.
*NEC* Preis OK, auch gute Farbdarstellung.

Kleiner Tipp von mir, guck mal bei Prad.de vorbei.
Gibt es im Forum viele Tests und du kannst Monitore miteinander vergleichen. 

MfG

PS: Ich hab mir gerade den Viewsonic VP181b bestellt, ist 18,1" groß, ähnlich wie 
der NEC 1860NX, der bei vielen Tests von der Farbdarstellung weit vor Samsung 
lag.

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mir einen NEC und keinen Samsung kaufen, 
Samsung ist im TFT Bereich, soweit ich weiss, nicht das beste, und Farben sind
auf NECs und Eizos um einiges besser. Oder den NEC 1860NX bzw. Viewsonic VP181b.
Die dürften auch reichen.


----------



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

danke jan, ich schau mal, hoffenlich gibts da auch gute 19er


----------



## boris (7. Februar 2004)

hmm, was ist der unterschied zwischen MVA und PVA?
was haltet ihr von pivot, wichtig oder unwichtig?

und dann noch das:

RGB
sRGB
Farbtemperatur <-?
10-Bit Farbauflösung <-?
Gammakorrektur
Farbsättigung

und sind die o.g. farbmanagement daten viel schlechter als die unteren?

Farbton sRGB <- was is der unterschied zu rgb
6-Achsen-Farbkontrolle <-?
Gammakorrektur

bzw:

sRGB
Farbtemperatur
10-Bit Farbauflösung

gruß
boris


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Februar 2004)

Ich versuch es zu erklären, beruht auf meinem Wissen, was nicht richtig sein muss  

Der MVA Panel Typ ist eine von Samsung weiterentwickelte Version des PVA Panels.
Soweit ich weiß, ist PVA bzw. MVA eines der schlechteren Panels, am besten ist S-ISP vor ISP.

S-ISP bzw ISP sollen von der Farbdarstellung her, und auch so ziemlich allen anderen Eigenschaften her besser sein, als ein PVA bzw MVA.

Sorry, kann dir da nicht ganz helfen, steck leider nicht so tief in der Materie.

Zu den Einstellungen:
Beim ersten, dem Eizo hast du halt um einiges mehr Einfluss auf die Farbdarstellung, du kannst dir die Farben genau einstellen.

Hier gilt es wie bei den Panels, ich steck zu wenig drin, um es dir besser erklären zu können.

MfG Jan

PS:
Pivot: Kann bei Office Anwedungen und auch Programmen wie Freehand teilweise hilfreich sein,
weil man eine komplette DINA4 Seite auf dem Bildschirm sieht.

Hab mir unteranderem deshalb den Viewsonic bestellt und nicht den NEC.


----------

